# Looking for a way to keep salami



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I know, if done right, it should keep fine. While at the store, I got looking at the deli cut ends of salami. They come in a bag and are the end pc. left over when the cut the deli slices. They wont hold long in the fridge before they start to oil upso the question comes to me......
Is there a way to can them to hold longer?? :scratch Any thoughts? I was thinking maybe packing them in olive oil like sundried tomatoes. They are cheap enough at the meat counter, seams a waste to pass them up.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

tikiman said:


> Yes I know, if done right, it should keep fine. While at the store, I got looking at the deli cut ends of salami. They come in a bag and are the end pc. left over when the cut the deli slices. They wont hold long in the fridge before they start to oil upso the question comes to me......
> Is there a way to can them to hold longer?? :scratch Any thoughts? I was thinking maybe packing them in olive oil like sundried tomatoes. They are cheap enough at the meat counter, seams a waste to pass them up.


you might vac seal first then freeze or even hang them in a cool place, storing them in oil would just make them greasy and after a while the oil becomes rancid.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5840091_store-salami.html


----------

